# Moving to Navarre



## theflyingburritto (Jan 7, 2009)

Will be closing on a house off 87 at the end of June and looking forward to trying out the east river. I am going to be using my kayak and I was wondering if I should be too concerned about gators. I have a sit on top and I typically let my legs hang off the sides. Wondering if thats a bad idea.. 

Aside from that, is the fishing any good? Bass, crappie, bluegill? How much of a paddle would it be to get to the mouth of the river? 

Any advice will be appreciated. I'm looking forward to scoping out some new areas.


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with East River, it is full of fish, but, like anyplace else you just have to learn how to fish it by "trial and error". The outside edge of the SHARP BENDS in the river have deep holes that go almost straight down from the bank, they hold many fish, but they also hold many snags and can be difficult to fish, try some live bait fished straight down in these areas. Also the area around the boat ramp on Live Oak Street in Holleywould be good for a kayak, there are bass and redfish along the edge of the reeds there as well. Look on Google Earth and target the places where creeks and bayous enter the bay. Oh, I wouldn't be too concerned about gators, they are around especially at night, but they don't target kayaks as a source of food, instead watch for snakes and wasps in the low hanging branches over the water!

Good Luck!


----------



## theflyingburritto (Jan 7, 2009)

Sounds good thanks for the advice!


----------

